# Ground Clearance



## samnegron (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello, I have a 2006 GMC Sierra 2500 HD, Western Plow - Ultra Mount, My ground clearance is horrible, I only have about 4 inches from the bottom of the plow receiver to the ground, is this normal. I can't even get in or out of my driveway without scraping pretty bad. I am new to plowing and this truck.... so any hints would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

samnegron;486208 said:


> Hello, I have a 2006 GMC Sierra 2500 HD, Western Plow - Ultra Mount, My ground clearance is horrible, I only have about 4 inches from the bottom of the plow receiver to the ground, is this normal. I can't even get in or out of my driveway without scraping pretty bad. I am new to plowing and this truck.... so any hints would be appreciated. Thanks


I got fed up enough with the same problem on my 2004 I just traded the truck off a week ago! That wasn't the only problem but it was the final straw!


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

shoulda bought a ford


----------



## BOMBER (Dec 23, 2005)

Taller tires.


----------



## samnegron (Jan 13, 2008)

How depressing!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

timbrens? lift kit?
mine isn't even as low as yours or some of the hd's i've seen and i have a half ton.......
odd.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Don't let some of the guys on here tell you, you bought the worng truck. I run a 04 gmc sierra 2500 hd with a boss 8'2'' vee on it. No problems. Just add about 600 + pounds to the bed of the truck and get some timberns and you'll be set.


----------



## samnegron (Jan 13, 2008)

*Thanks*



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;486273 said:


> Don't let some of the guys on here tell you, you bought the worng truck. I run a 04 gmc sierra 2500 hd with a boss 8'2'' vee on it. No problems. Just add about 600 + pounds to the bed of the truck and get some timberns and you'll be set.


Thanks, great advice.....


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

That plow also has a lot of adjustments with the frame. You have to take basically the whole thing apart to change it but you can. If you take a pic of the part that scrapes we can tell you if you can adjust it farther. The plow that goes on my 01 2500HD was originally on a ford. It was set up for that height vehicle. When I put it on I had about 4" I adjusted the frame and then had 6" I added 285's and timbrens and now have about 8".


----------



## JeffB (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with shovelracer on the adjustments. When I first purchased my ultra mount the ground clearance was terrible, only about 2". The dealer told me it was fine, just be careful over railroad tracks. I didn't believe it, so I downloaded the installers guide from Western's website and found that it was installed incorrectly for my truck. You would hope a dealer could follow directions  Instead of letting them mess something else up, I rebuilt it following the manuals height guide and gained multiple inches. I can now enter/exit my driveway without destroying the concrete or the plow frame.


----------

